# MB Quart Q Line: Specs, Mix & Match, 3-way, active, hybrid midbass



## urotrash (Jun 9, 2017)

There are cheap old school Q-series speakers and crossovers available everywhere besides more expensive partial or complete sets. Please post your experiences with:

*Going between passive and active Q-series setups
*Running 3-way or even 2-way with NON-MB Quart midbass
*Added MB Quart Q-series drivers to other SQ setups
*Used MB Quart crossovers with non-MBQ drivers

I have a pile of every old school Q series crossover ever made and a few drivers that I want to use for 3-4 systems. One of the systems will be a 3-way active with Dynadio MW180 10" midbass, QM 216.81 6.5" or QSD 4" for midrange and some Q tweeters. The others will be probably passive 2-ways using the old school Q crossovers and a variety of Q/ads/Dynaudio 6.5-10" drivers or whatever sounds good. I might run the MB quart tweeters in all the setups because I have plenty and so far I never heard anything better (thanksgod for all the people mounting them in their face and complaining about harshness before tuning their systems or going -6db...keeps the prices low. But if you used some other tweeters that you liked with any of the Q-series setups please share.


Specs from MB Quart web site:

218.61 2-WAY 
4ohm 90-170W 90db 48-32000hz
TWEETER: QM 25.61Q
6.5" WOOFER QM 160 Q
XO : 2600 hz
SLOPE: 12db
CUTOUT 48/116

215.61 2-WAY
4ohm 90-150W 90db 50-32000 hz
TWEETER: QM 25.61Q
5.25" WOOFER QM 130 Q
XO: 3000 hz
SLOPE: 12db
CUTOUT: 48/116 (with 6.5 adapters)

QSD LINE:

QTD 25 TWEETER
1" / 25mm
120W
<32K hz
6 ohm
XO: 3000 hz

QSD 210 (includes QTD25 tweeter)
4" 10cm WOOFER
40-100w 90db
56-32000hz
4ohm
XO: 2400 hz / HP 250 hz option
SLOPE: 12/12db HP option:12
MOUNTING DEPTH: 18.5/50mm
OUTSIDE DIAMETER: 54/130.5 mm
CUTOUT: 48/100.5mm

QSD 213 incl QTD25
5.25" 13cm WOOFER
70-150w 90db
50-32000hz
4ohm
XO: 2400 hz
SLOPE: 12/18db
MOUNTING DEPTH: 18.5/62.5mm
OUTSIDE DIAMETER: 54/161 mm
CUTOUT: 48/130mm

QSD 216 incl QTD25
6.5" 16cm WOOFER
90-170w 90db
35-32000 hz
4ohm
XO: 2400 hz
SLOPE: 12/18 db
MOUNTING DEPTH: 18.5/69.5mm
OUTSIDE DIAMETER: 54/197.5 mm
CUTOUT: 48/142.5mm


QSD 164 ADD-A-WOOFER SYSTEM (MAKES A 3-WAY, COMES WITH ITS OWN XOVER)
6.5" WOOFER
90-170w 90db
35-280 hz 
4ohm
XO: 250 hz


----------



## Eticket (Sep 2, 2011)

Saw this old thread... anyone know of specs on the old crossovers and what was made for which tweeters? I suspect that most of the crossovers werefor 4 ohm everything except for the newer q stuff and some of the other lines... anything with 25mm tweeter was a 6ohmn tweeter?


----------

